# Help me to find Richard & Conchita from Bar Smith



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone out there know or remember Richard & Conchita Smith.
They llived in Javea, near cabo de la nao alicanti. on the costa blanca, they ran a restaurant, in the town, just around the corner from the bar noy, called the MESON HERLEY (not sure about the spelling), that was back in the 1970/80's. they then moved to a bar in the port nr the police station, called BAR SMITH that is up till recently, now I have heard they are having a place built somewhere near madrid. It would be great to see or at least speak to them again. Hope some one out there can remember them. griz


Just remembered they have a daughter who will be in her 20,s now, called Tanya Elaina, thanks griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Bar smith puerto de javea?*

I am trying to trace Richard & Conchita Smith, who lived in Javea for 30 odd years, & I am now told have moved to Madrid. Is there anyone who knows them or their daughter Tania Elaina, & may have a forwarding address? Please if you have any info, rply to this thread, any help!!!!!!!??????? griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*bar smith puerto de javea*



griz616 said:


> I am trying to trace Richard & Conchita Smith, who lived in Javea for 30 odd years, & I am now told have moved to Madrid. Is there anyone who knows them or their daughter Tania Elaina, & may have a forwarding address? Please if you have any info, rply to this thread, any help!!!!!!!??????? griz


Hi all. I see some people have looked at this thread. So please respond. If you don't know them personally, ask your mates, there must be someone out there who has either drank there or knows someone who has, just give me a lead, thanks griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*help me find richard & conchita*



griz616 said:


> Does anyone out there know or remember Richard & Conchita Smith.
> They llived in Javea, near cabo de la nao alicanti. on the costa blanca, they ran a restaurant, in the town, just around the corner from the bar noy, called the MESON HERLEY (not sure about the spelling), that was back in the 1970/80's. they then moved to a bar in the port nr the police station, called BAR SMITH that is up till recently, now I have heard they are having a place built somewhere near madrid. It would be great to see or at least speak to them again. Hope some one out there can remember them. griz
> 
> 
> Just remembered they have a daughter who will be in her 20,s now, called Tanya Elaina, thanks griz


16 people have looked at this thread, how come no-one has helped?????? griz


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

griz616 said:


> 16 people have looked at this thread, how come no-one has helped?????? griz


I once spotted Elvis while driving passed a Basildon laundromat if that's any help. As I had a flashing blue Panda on my tail at the time, afraid I couldn't stop to check it out, though.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*help me find richard & conchita*



Fatbrit said:


> I once spotted Elvis while driving passed a Basildon laundromat if that's any help. As I had a flashing blue Panda on my tail at the time, afraid I couldn't stop to check it out, though.


Get a faster car! I Am just watching the start of the "fast & the furious, tokyo drift, on sky itv2+1. perhaps it will give you some tips. But seriously I am trying to find Richard & conchita. regards griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Griz - Yup I'm in Madrid province but not part of the ex-pat scene at all (I know one other Brit) and seldom pop into the city. There are also loads of bars in Madrid.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> 16 people have looked at this thread, how come no-one has helped?????? griz


You say NEAR Madrid - have you any idea how many bars there are in Madrid PROVINCE?. It's like saying - I'm told they're having a place built in Greater London. 

Legend has it that every fourth door in Madrid City leads to a bar. 

If they set up as a German guy we met by accident in a tiny village (he has a normal Bar - not an ex-pat bar) then the chances of anybody finding them are MINIMAL. And if they've left the coast for Madrid - maybe they've gone native.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*bar smith puerto de javea*



chris(madrid) said:


> Griz - Yup I'm in Madrid province but not part of the ex-pat scene at all (I know one other Brit) and seldom pop into the city. There are also loads of bars in Madrid.


Hi
thanks chris I see where your coming from, but richard & conchita, have been in javea for ever, someone must know them, regards griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*help me find richard & conchita*



chris(madrid) said:


> You say NEAR Madrid - have you any idea how many bars there are in Madrid PROVINCE?. It's like saying - I'm told they're having a place built in Greater London.
> 
> Legend has it that every fourth door in Madrid City leads to a bar.
> 
> If they set up as a German guy we met by accident in a tiny village (he has a normal Bar - not an ex-pat bar) then the chances of anybody finding them are MINIMAL. And if they've left the coast for Madrid - maybe they've gone native.


I think they have gone to madrid to retire, richard will be in his 60's now, I think the only way to catch up with him, will be through friends in javea, who may have his new address, thanks griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've gotta friend in the UK who's sister (and he) run an estate agency in Javea for over 25 yrs and reckon they know everyone!!?? - I dont hold out much hope, but I'll ask em!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

griz616 said:


> 16 people have looked at this thread, how come no-one has helped?????? griz


Perhaps no one knows them


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*help me to find richard & conchita*



jojo said:


> I've gotta friend in the UK who's sister (and he) run an estate agency in Javea for over 25 yrs and reckon they know everyone!!?? - I dont hold out much hope, but I'll ask em!
> 
> Jo


Thanks JoJo, I am gratefull for that, my parents lived there from 1973-1983, and richard was there before that, & to the best of my knowledge has only left fairly recently, griz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Now if they'd had a nice website from me, I'd know them!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*help me find richard & conchita*



XTreme said:


> Now if they'd had a nice website from me, I'd know them!


That,s a good one I don't think Richard would know one end of a computer from tother, he didn't evan have a phone. This must also mean that you have something to do with websites griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*help me find richard & condhita bar smith*



griz616 said:


> That,s a good one I don't think Richard would know one end of a computer from tother, he didn't evan have a phone. This must also mean that you have something to do with websites griz


still having no luck. does anyone evan know bar smith in Javea, or *****'s music bar, or the cob, or the viginian? griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just re-asked myfriend as he hasnt answered me yet!

Jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*help me to find richard & conchita from bar smith*



jojo said:


> I've just re-asked myfriend as he hasnt answered me yet!
> 
> Jo


Thanks jo, I appreciate it.
griz


----------



## toni lido (Sep 1, 2010)

griz616 said:


> Does anyone out there know or remember Richard & Conchita Smith.
> They llived in Javea, near cabo de la nao alicanti. on the costa blanca, they ran a restaurant, in the town, just around the corner from the bar noy, called the MESON HERLEY (not sure about the spelling), that was back in the 1970/80's. they then moved to a bar in the port nr the police station, called BAR SMITH that is up till recently, now I have heard they are having a place built somewhere near madrid. It would be great to see or at least speak to them again. Hope some one out there can remember them. griz
> 
> 
> Just remembered they have a daughter who will be in her 20,s now, called Tanya Elaina, thanks griz


my sons are still in contact with the girls,they will text your details.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

toni lido said:


> my sons are still in contact with the girls,they will text your details.


girls? I only knew one, & that was tanya elaina, I would love to speak to richard & conchita again, any help would be appreciated. griz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> girls? I only knew one, & that was tanya elaina, I would love to speak to richard & conchita again, any help would be appreciated. griz


I wasn't around the forum when you originally asked this

some friends of mine here in Javea knew them well - they sold the bar about 3 years ago


my friends have lost touch with them I'm afraid


I'll ask about the daughter when I see them on monday


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I wasn't around the forum when you originally asked this
> 
> some friends of mine here in Javea knew them well - they sold the bar about 3 years ago
> 
> ...


greatly appreciated. thanks, griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> greatly appreciated. thanks, griz


ANY NEWS ANYONE?? I WAS GETTING EXCITED THERE AND NOW IT'S GONE QUIET AGAIN?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> ANY NEWS ANYONE?? I WAS GETTING EXCITED THERE AND NOW IT'S GONE QUIET AGAIN?


calm down!!!!!


I won't see them til tomorrow!!!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> calm down!!!!!
> 
> 
> I won't see them til tomorrow!!!


Thanks, we used to live there from 1973-1983, then lost touch,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> Thanks, we used to live there from 1973-1983, then lost touch,


I asked my friends yesterday & one or two other also know them


they are all - mum, dad, 2 girls alive & well & living somewhere near Madrid - but no-one keeps in touch

they are however fairly frequent visitors here (which is how everyone knows how they are) because they still have an apartment here



sorry - that's the end of my trail.............


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I asked my friends yesterday & one or two other also know them
> 
> 
> they are all - mum, dad, 2 girls alive & well & living somewhere near Madrid - but no-one keeps in touch
> ...


any chance of getting the address of the place in javea, perhaps if Iwrite to the address I may get a reply? thanks, griz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> any chance of getting the address of the place in javea, perhaps if Iwrite to the address I may get a reply? thanks, griz


no-one seems to know any more than that

just that they still have a place here & visit


I suppose it might be the same one as they had when they lived here - try that one


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> no-one seems to know any more than that
> 
> just that they still have a place here & visit
> 
> ...


unfortunately I don't have it, but thanks for trying, if you hear anything please let me know, griz


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> unfortunately I don't have it, but thanks for trying, if you hear anything please let me know, griz


why don't you pop into Bar Smith next time you're here?

they might have some idea


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> why don't you pop into Bar Smith next time you're here?
> 
> they might have some idea


Is it still called bar smith?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> Is it still called bar smith?


apparently so

I've never been in there - don't 'do' English bars!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> apparently so
> 
> I've never been in there - don't 'do' English bars!


is bar noy still going


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> is bar noy still going



I don't know - where is/was it?


so many bars have changed hands or closed here in the past year or so it's hard to keep track


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know - where is/was it?
> 
> 
> so many bars have changed hands or closed here in the past year or so it's hard to keep track


it used to be in the town square, near the old police station, yhey used to build the effigys (however you spell it) opposite it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> it used to be in the town square, near the old police station, yhey used to build the effigys (however you spell it) opposite it.


I know where you mean - that whole area has been completely redesigned over the past few years - totally dug up & an underground car park put there


I have no idea if that bar is still there - sorry


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I know where you mean - that whole area has been completely redesigned over the past few years - totally dug up & an underground car park put there
> 
> 
> I have no idea if that bar is still there - sorry


I think I am going to have to go and have a look, Last time we were there negra's music bar was there, which was previously Scotty's Western bar, next to the magpie, but I suppose that's all gone now?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

griz616 said:


> I think I am going to have to go and have a look, Last time we were there negra's music bar was there, which was previously Scotty's Western bar, next to the magpie, but I suppose that's all gone now?


wouldn't have a clue 



hang on - you _are_ talking about the old town are you?


not the port?


you mentioned effigies - do you mean the belen - the nativity thing at Christmas?

that's the only effigies I can think of that we have in Javea now

I have to say I don't know any of those places you're talking about - but that means nothing if they're in the old town - I don't wander up there unless I need a specific thing from a specific shop


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

griz616 said:


> it used to be in the town square, near the old police station, yhey used to build the effigys (however you spell it) opposite it.


You mean fallas?
Javea old town is much as it was, theres some pictures of it mixed in with pics of the port and beach areas HERE


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You mean fallas?
> Javea old town is much as it was, theres some pictures of it mixed in with pics of the port and beach areas HERE


the reason I'm confused is we don't do fallas in Javea



why didn't I think of your pics??


the area near the police station has changed quite a bit inasmuch as a lot of businesses died while the work was going on


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the area near the police station has changed quite a bit inasmuch as a lot of businesses died while the work was going on


Yes the built the car park on the other side of the road iirc


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes the built the car park on the other side of the road iirc


yes - & they've finally moved the market back to it's old home

in the meantime though they dug up roads & closed others off for years


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> wouldn't have a clue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i'm talking about old town, Richard started in old town at a place called Maison Herley which was near the old police station. we used to live on monte puchol.


----------

